# kauhtua - haalistua - virttyä - vaaleta



## n8abx9

kauhtua - haalistua - virttyä - vaaleta 

Tarkoittavatko kaikki nämä verbit täsmälleen samaa asiaa?


----------



## Ansku89

Mielestäni niiden merkitys on ainakin hyvin lähellä toisiaan. Huomaa kuitenkin, että virttyä-sanan merkitys on vaihtelevampi ja tulkinnanvaraisempi ja tarkoittaa ilmeisesti eri murteissa eri asioita. Omassa kielenkäytössäni se on auringossa haalistumista, mutta jotkut käyttävät sitä tarkoittamaan mitä tahansa kulumista.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

n8abx9 said:


> kauhtua - haalistua - virttyä - vaaleta
> 
> Tarkoittavatko kaikki nämä verbit täsmälleen samaa asiaa?


Täsmälleen samaa tarkoittavat sanat ovat erittäin harvinaisia, joten siltä pohjalta vastaus on: eivät.
GOM


----------



## n8abx9

Ansku89 said:


> Mielestäni niiden merkitys on ainakin hyvin lähellä toisiaan. Huomaa kuitenkin, että virttyä-sanan merkitys on vaihtelevampi ja tulkinnanvaraisempi ja tarkoittaa ilmeisesti eri murteissa eri asioita. Omassa kielenkäytössäni se on auringossa haalistumista, mutta jotkut käyttävät sitä tarkoittamaan mitä tahansa kulumista.


Kiitos paljon!
Millainen murre se on? Pohjoinen, Länsi, Itä, Etelä?


----------



## Armas

Mielestäni vaatteet ja kankaat virttyvät (auringossa) ja kauhtuvat (kulumalla). Hiukset vaalenevat auringossa, mutta värjättyjen hiusten väri haalistuu. Maalipinnat haalistuvat, samoin muistot. Vaaleneminen voi olla toivottua, muut eivät.


----------



## n8abx9

Armas said:


> Mielestäni vaatteet ja kankaat virttyvät (auringossa) ja kauhtuvat (kulumalla). Hiukset vaalenevat auringossa, mutta värjättyjen hiusten väri haalistuu. Maalipinnat haalistuvat, samoin muistot. Vaaleneminen voi olla toivottua, muut eivät.


Hienoa! Kiitos paljon.


----------

